# panasonic tv switch on problems



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Got a 32" panasonic viera lcd tv, bought it nearly 2 years ago, this is a common problem but its really starting to **** me off

when you press the on button, you jump on your sofa waiting for the picture to appear......... standby light comes on

sometimes does it up to 3 times after pressing off then on etc etc, then it will come on

this will surely be a problem when people come to get rid of them?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine does that too.

it'll be an electrical issue with one of the chips going into self protect for whatever reason. it's a good thing it does it but a pain.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My G20 i have to hold the standby button on the remote until the light goes from red to green and it comes on. 

Thank god i have a 5 year warranty!!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Aren't they meant to? Unless I've misunderstood your problem?

I've got a 42" Panny plasma, and I have to hold the power-on button on the remote for a few seconds before it fires up - I think it's to prevent accidental switch-on (like if you touch it by mistake for a split sec'??)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> Aren't they meant to? Unless I've misunderstood your problem?
> 
> I've got a 42" Panny plasma, and I have to hold the power-on button on the remote for a few seconds before it fires up - I think it's to prevent accidental switch-on (like if you touch it by mistake for a split sec'??)


Sorry yeh its meant to do that :thumb:, i'm just saying the Panasonic 5 yr warranty is such a relief.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Why use the red button I dont for the very reason you mention. I just push a channel button on my G10 and its comes on. Same with my prev PV500 plasma.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

what??? 

im meaning the actual ON button on the TV itself, when you switch this on the tv will come on...

im not talking about leaving it on standby or anything


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I know what you mean, It used to happen to mine when turning on from standby, it used to fire up then turn off, then I would need to switch off at the tv, then turn on again. I have no fix, but it works now by turning off at the tv and not leaving in standby, and fires up everytime. Not ideal but saves electricity i suppose.


----------



## wingnut72 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a panasonic on the bench at the moment with this problem. From cold it goes back to standby . Hard to pinpoint the fault as it doesnt do it that often. My guess at the moment is inverters.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> what???
> 
> im meaning the actual ON button on the TV itself, when you switch this on the tv will come on...
> 
> im not talking about leaving it on standby or anything


I misunderstood oops. I leave minion standby as I was advised that whilst it uses some juice constantly turning on and off is more likely to cause failure of the the unit especially the on of switch Plenty of folks have mentioned this before however this chap was a Panny authorised repairer.

anyway back on topic I would advise you contact and see if the is any software update due for the tv and if this is normal to Panasonic.


----------

